# ρεφενές



## pontios (Apr 13, 2017)

ρεφενές ο [refenés] Ο13 : το ποσό που αναλογεί στο καθένα από τα πρόσωπα μιας ομάδας (παρέας κτλ.) για τα έξοδα κοινού γεύματος, διασκέδασης κτλ.: Πόσο είναι ο ~; Ποιος δεν πλήρωσε / έδωσε το ρεφενέ του; Βάλαμε (από) 10.000 δραχμές ρεφενέ. || (η αιτ. ως επίρρ.) με κοινή συνεισφορά: Έχουμε πάρτι ρεφενέ.


Κατάλαβα περίπου τι εννοεί - αλλά ήθελα να μάθω πως υπολογίζεται το ρεφενέ (του καθενός) (και για απλοποίηση ας υποθέσουμε ότι η παρέα εδώ απαρτίζεται από ξέχωρα άτομα και όχι από ζευγάρια)

Three possibilities/treatments come to mind in English - when I think of bill sharing(και δεν ξέρω αν πλησιάζει ή αν είναι ένα από αυτά)

1. "Passing The Hat Around" (ανάλογα με το πόσο αντέχει η τσέπη του καθενός - οι ευκατάστατοι ας πληρώσουν παραπάνω)?

2. Divided Equally (ανεξαρτήτως από το πόσο έφαγε, ήπιε και διασκέδασε ο καθένας)?

3. "Going Dutch" (ανάλογα με το πόσο έφαγε, ήπιε και διασκέδασε ο καθένας)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 13, 2017)

Κανονικά θα έλεγα πως είναι το 2, αλλά μπορεί να ισχύει και το 1, κατά περίπτωση (μεγάλα ποσά, μεγάλες διαφορές κατανάλωσης από τους ευπορότερους της παρέας) και συνήθως με πρωτοβουλία των ισχυρότερων οικονομικά ή των «(δημο)γερόντων» της παρέας. Το σημαντικό είναι η εθελοντική συνεισφορά στον κοινό κουμπαρά για τον συγκεκριμένο σκοπό. Συνήθως η παρέα ξέρει καλύτερα ποια μέθοδο να ακολουθήσει. 

Το 3 (που είναι πια αρκετά συνηθισμένη αναγκαιότητα και στην Ελλάδα) κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν είναι ρεφενές.


----------



## pontios (Apr 13, 2017)

Thank you, dr7x .. for your quick response (7x faster response time).

.. and before daeman beats me to it - το διαχρονικό πια τραγούδι του Χατζή - αφιερωμένο σε σας!


----------



## Marinos (Apr 13, 2017)

Ετυμολογικά του ρεφενέ, αν θέλετε: https://dytistonniptiron.wordpress.com/2011/12/05/refene/


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2017)

Όταν βγαίνω εγώ με τις παρέες μου, συνήθως ισχύει το 2, εκτός αν έχει γίνει πρόδηλο πόσο παραπάνω έχω φάει από τους υπόλοιπους, οπότε περνάμε στο 3. :)


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 13, 2017)

Νομίζω ότι το πάρτι ρεφενέ είναι αντίστοιχο του αμερικάνικου _BYOF _(_Bring Your Own Food_, παραλλαγή του _BYOB_).


----------



## pontios (Apr 13, 2017)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους.



> marinos wrote ...Ετυμολογικά του ρεφενέ, αν θέλετε: https://dytistonniptiron.wordpress.c.../12/05/refene/


Δεν ξέρω αν το κατάλαβα, εντελώς .. αλλά κάτι προσκόμισα από αυτό, νομίζω.



> nickel wrote ....Όταν βγαίνω εγώ με τις παρέες μου, συνήθως ισχύει το 2, εκτός αν έχει γίνει πρόδηλο πόσο παραπάνω έχω φάει από τους υπόλοιπους, οπότε περνάμε στο 3.


Sounds fair and reasonable, nickel - I'm sure you'd be excellent company and a font/fount of knowledge and occasionally be treated for what you bring to the table (which is worth far more than money). :)



> dharvatis wrote ...Νομίζω ότι το πάρτι ρεφενέ είναι αντίστοιχο του αμερικάνικου BYOF (Bring Your Own Food, παραλλαγή του BYOB).


OK - so would this "πάρτι ρεφενέ" be a private get-together (i.e., one that does not usually take place in an establishment that serves food) - so a bbq for instance at a friend's place - that sort of thing?


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 13, 2017)

pontios said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν το κατάλαβα, εντελώς .. αλλά κάτι προσκόμισα από αυτό, νομίζω.


I think you mean _αποκόμισα_  



pontios said:


> OK - so would this "πάρτι ρεφενέ" be a private get-together (i.e., one that does not usually take place in an establishment that serves food) - so a bbq for instance at a friend's place - that sort of thing?


Most likely, yes.


----------



## pontios (Apr 13, 2017)

dharvatis said:


> I think you mean _αποκόμισα_



Indeed I did.
How embarrassing! :blush:
Brain fade/blond moment/Pontian neurodynamic dysfunction.
Thank you for your help.


----------

